
Show HN: AI bot that manages your office - bitsweet
https://hirelarge.com/?show=hn
======
wingerlang
I swear this is the 100th time I see this submission this month..

~~~
stephentmcm
You're exaggerating but correct.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hirelarge&sort=byDate&dateRang...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hirelarge&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&prefix&page=0)

------
NeckBeardPrince
Yes, spam the shit out of us.. that makes people want to use your service.

